# Auto-accept



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Wanted to see what Auto-accept does when a ping comes through so I turned it on last night. Was pretty disappointed when the first ping came through and I got no notification at all. Would it be too much trouble to send an alert to the phone to let us know a ride came through?

Oh well at least now I know. May or may not use it again in the future. I guess if I do use it I'll have to turn on voice navigation so I know I got a ride.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

I have no intention of using it. I can easily glance at an incoming ping to see if I want it.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Illini said:


> I have no intention of using it. I can easily glance at an incoming ping to see if I want it.


I'm often doing other things when a ping comes through so I can see where it would be handy in some situations. When I'm in my car and mainly doing rideshare I have no issues taking a glance and accepting the ping. When I did try it out I was in the middle of working on something else. I think it can just gives me a little flexibility to get other things done in between the long waits for pings.


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

Nope. .. no auto accept. . .. . forget that. . I prefer to review before accepting


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Not a chance in hell. I want to be able to see what kind of crap they are foisting on me before I take it. Otherwise I'll end up with a high cancellation rate and deactivation.


----------



## pvtandrewmalone (Oct 2, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Otherwise I'll end up with a high cancellation rate and deactivation.


That's a good one. My 37% cancellation rate says otherwise. Been that high for years now, and still not deactivated.

Mostly from accepting stacked Uber Eats rides, where they bundle one good order with a crap one. I'm not driving 10 mi for $3 because some jerkoff wants to order one burrito.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Illini said:


> I have no intention of using it. I can easily glance at an incoming ping to see if I want it.


Yeah, what if the rider rating is 3.60? That pax would not even be fit to ride in my trunk. LOL


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

pvtandrewmalone said:


> That's a good one. My 37% cancellation rate says otherwise. Been that high for years now, and still not deactivated.
> 
> Mostly from accepting stacked Uber Eats rides, where they bundle one good order with a crap one. I'm not driving 10 mi for $3 because some jerkoff wants to order one burrito.


I think it's different with rides, I regularly get nasty grams when I'm over 10% and I think somewhere around 15 or 20% they will put you in time out. At least that's what was happening a year ago, no telling these days.

I do know I get better promos now that I drive more.


----------

